# Corsair HX 750



## Xion4 (12. April 2010)

Hallo,

habe nun seit dem Wochenende ein Corsair HX750, welches leider ein wenig "laut" ist. Hatte vorher ein Enermax Modu 82+ 525Watt, welches leiser zurande ging, auch nach 2 Jahren.

Generell kein Problem, das Problem ist, es äussert sich in verschiedenen Dingen, Manchmal hatte ich ein ganz leichtes Klackern, und nun habe auch ein frequentes "Beschleunigen" und "bremsen". Hatte mir eigentlich ein recht leises Netzteil erhofft, speziell da die Idle Last meines Systems zwar hoch ist, aber das NT wohl noch nicht beanspruchen sollte.

Gibts Abhilfe?

Danke euch.


----------



## alex1028 (12. April 2010)

was hast du den für ein system???


----------



## Cungalunga (12. April 2010)

Hi,
ich habe das gleichw Netzteil Verbaut und kann von Problemen wie bei dir nicht berichten ganz im gegenteil meins säuselt vor sich hin 

hier ein Link:Corsair - Forum de Luxx


gruß CungaLunga


----------



## Xion4 (12. April 2010)

oops, sig ist ja weg, adde ich gleich mal schnell. Naja, ich bin auch nicht davon ausgegangen solche Probleme zu bekommen, sonst hätte ich es wohl auch nicht genommen. Mir wurde gesagt, es sei leise und leistungsstark, momentan kann ich nur von einem dieser Argumente profitieren


----------



## Cungalunga (12. April 2010)

Xion4 schrieb:


> oops, sig ist ja weg, adde ich gleich mal schnell. Naja, ich bin auch nicht davon ausgegangen solche Probleme zu bekommen, sonst hätte ich es wohl auch nicht genommen. Mir wurde gesagt, es sei leise und leistungsstark, momentan kann ich nur von einem dieser Argumente profitieren




Mach auf jedenfall eine RMA oder versuch es beim Händler da es ja schon defekt war. Das Netzteil hat sogar 80% Gold und sagenhafte 7 Jahre Garantie . Hast halt Pech gehabt Kopf hoch


----------



## Xion4 (12. April 2010)

Ach, das ist kein Thema, RMA dauert noch ein paar Tage bis mein Benchtable da ist und ich das TJ07 modde, bin momentan ein wenig faul wieder alles auseinander zu friemeln. Und wollte es halt von den Jungs von Corsair nochmal absegnen lassen.


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (12. April 2010)

Jop, ich kann da auch nur zur RMA raten, ist nicht üblich solch ein Verhaltes des NT.


----------

